# Top Secret Photos: Preparing for Hiroshima & Nagasaki



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 9, 2016)

The history in these photos is pretty amazing.  Especially enjoyed reading some of the signatures written on the bombs.

No chance the good Admiral would dare write that in today's climate.

*Top Secret Photos: Preparing for Hiroshima & Nagasaki
*


----------



## Gunz (Sep 9, 2016)

Great find, bro. Fascinating. Well done.


----------



## AWP (Sep 9, 2016)

I love the second photo because it appears we used duct tape on a nuclear weapon. If that doesn't symbolize the American military, what does? You can also see the quality of construction, at least the casing. Not exactly the finest grade of steel or welding...


----------



## DasBoot (Sep 9, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> I love the second photo because it appears we used duct tape on a nuclear weapon. If that doesn't symbolize the American military, what does? You can also see the quality of construction, at least the casing. Not exactly the finest grade of steel or welding...


"Shit'll buff"


----------



## Gunz (Sep 9, 2016)

The casing is almost like an afterthought. We've got this amazing device, now all we need is something large to put it in.


----------



## Phoenix (Nov 23, 2016)

A very close relative of mine, James Knox Trigg was aboard the B-29s that lit Hiroshima and Nagasaki  up with the A-Bombs. I can post a few pics tomorrow if it would be accepted? He started as a PFC U.S Army Airforces Corp, took a small vacation, and when he went back in, it was U.S.A.F. He retired as a Master Sgt after 26 years, 4 months, 6 days of Honorable service, and I think is still listed in the Airforce Sergeants assoc., and 28 Patriotic Lineage Societies including: Order of the Crown of Charlemagne; Americans of Royal descent, Military of the crusades; Knights of the Bath, Knights of the Garter Windsor Castle London England; Sons of the American Revolution and many others.


----------

